#ubuntu-ar 2011-08-16
<SergioMeneses> buenas!
<Hec87> beuno
<Hec87> seguis aca?
<SergioMeneses> buenas!..
<SergioMeneses> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGlobalJam
#ubuntu-ar 2011-08-17
<SergioMeneses> buenas!...
<jose__> aloha
<jose__> alguien la tiene clara con samba?
<elino1> hola necesito ayuda con un ubuntu 10.04 que no me levanta, me esta tirando el busy box. en el disco tengo una maquina virtual que ahora estoy intentado copiar a otro disco, pero el nuevo equipo me esta tarando menu de recuperacion y no tengo ni idea
<granjero> hola, acabo de conectar un disco rígido nuevo de 1TB, (uso ubuntu 10.04)con gparted lo formatié en ext4. pero la utilidad de discos dice que esta deslineado por 512 kb y que habría que reparticionar para evitar desempeño pobre.
<granjero> ¿como lo formateo correctamente?
<jose__> que buena pregunta
<jose__> <granjero> abri una consola
<jose__> tenes identificado el disco?
<jose__> que nombre tiene en /dev?
<granjero> si jose__ /dev/sdb
<granjero> si jose__ /dev/sdb1
<jose__> ejecuta en el terminal
<jose__> sudo mkfs.ext4 /dev/sdb1 -L elnombrequelequierasponeralapaticion
<jose__> granjero: avisa si funciono :P
<granjero> ok jose__ estoy viendo si lo soluciono con gparted
<jose__> granjero: el comando ese te va a asignar el tamano de bloques optimo
#ubuntu-ar 2011-08-18
<SergioMeneses> buenas!...
<coleix> alguien sabe si el saint administrativo y de contabilidad sirve con ubuntu server 11.04?
#ubuntu-ar 2011-08-19
<SergioMeneses> buenas!...
<Gideon26> Hola gente como andan todos.
<Gideon26> Consulta alguien de Uds conoce alguna alternativa igual o mejor que bacula?? (que sea administrable por web?)
<Gideon26> Hola beuno
<Gideon26> Consulta conoces algo mejor o mas simple por lo menos que bacula. de ser posible que se pueda administrar via web?
<Gideon26> estoy probando Bacula pero como que no me convence mucho
<beuno> Gideon26, yo uso deja dup para backups
<Gideon26> se puede configurar para backup diferencial, full y todo eso?
<beuno> si
<beuno> no se puede administrar via web
<Gideon26> ok osea que todo por consola
<unimix> Gideon26, date una vuelta por http://webacula.sourceforge.net/#top-page
<beuno> Gideon26, no, tenes una interfaz grafica
<beuno> pero no web
<Gideon26> ok gracias chequeando  lo de webacula te digo que no tenia ni ganas de configurar todo por consola. je demasiado con lo que pase con el Openldap jajaj
<unimix> Gideon26, podes configurar Bacula usando un editor de texto simple (vi, nano, gedit)
<unimix> tambien con el modulo correspondiente para Bacula de Webmin (pero no se si llegas al fondo de la configuracion)
<unimix> y, sino, usando BAT (Bacula Administration Tool) que es GUI (Qt)
<unimix> para usar BAT tenes que configurar previamente la conexion entre componentes de Bacula, asi que del editor de texto no zafas
<Gideon26> :P oks Gracias. otra vez a ponerme con mucho cariño y paciencia a configurar. jaja
<Naudy> buenas saludos a todos los presente 0/
#ubuntu-ar 2011-08-20
<SergioMeneses> buenas!...
<Naudy> hi SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> buenas!...
<Naudy> Buenas tardes ... Saludos a todos los presentes   o/
<Naudy> hi SergioMeneses
#ubuntu-ar 2011-08-21
<SergioMeneses> buenas!...
<SergioMeneses> buenas!...
<strickly> buenas
<strickly> alguien?
#ubuntu-ar 2012-08-13
<Len> buenas, tengo un problema al intentar instalar ubuntu 12.04
<Len> me aparece esto  busybox v1.18.5 (ubuntu 1:1.18.5-1ubuntu4) built-in shell (ash)
<Len> alguien me puede ayudar
<FreeFog> Hola alguien de aqui tiene conocimientos sobre cifs y o smbfs
<FreeFog> ?
#ubuntu-ar 2012-08-15
<jaimico> holaaaaaaa como estan?
<jaimico> holaa
<jaimico> holaaaa
<jaimico> y como estan dije
<jaimico>  yujuuuuuuuuuuu
#ubuntu-ar 2012-08-16
<MarioMey> Hola...¿Alguien sabe cómo conectar a una red por una wifi, en firefox... y abrir otro firefox, conectándolo por otra red wifi?
<granjero> hola MarioMey tenes 2 placas wifi?
<MarioMey> granjero: Sí.
<granjero> ja
<granjero> bien
<granjero> la verdad que no se como hacerlo
<granjero> quizá en las configuraciones de red de firefox aparezca algo
<MarioMey> Ah, gracias.
<granjero> =)
#ubuntu-ar 2012-08-17
<snafu> Hola, alguien me puede dar una mano con ubuntu 12.04
<marcelo_fdz> snafu, pregunte nomás
<snafu> no logro hacer andar el wifi y no encuentro una solucion por ningun lado.
<snafu> dejame explicar que pasa
<snafu> Tengo una Notebook dell latitud d530. Y por alguna razon que no entiendo por novato, la placa wifi no funciona.
<snafu> 0: dell-wifi: Wireless LAN 	Soft blocked: no 	Hard blocked: no
<marcelo_fdz> snafu, quizás haya algún problema de drivers
<atver74> buenas tardes
#ubuntu-ar 2012-08-19
<brian__> hola
<brian__> alguien me puede colaborar con una ayuda.
<aguitel> que pasa che
<brian__> hola.
<aguitel> anda al grano porque ya me rajo
<brian__> es que le instale un Xubunto 11.10, a un equipo viejo que tengo, pero no me reconoce el Wifi.
<aguitel> que placa?
<brian__> soy nuevo en esto... La marca es un Dell vostro 1500
<aguitel> lspci
#ubuntu-ar 2013-08-13
<Luzbelito> hola?
<Luzbelito> Hola, mi situacion es la siguiente: uso ubuntu 13.04, y por alguna razon parece que me cargue el unity. Apenas entrar me sale el mensaje: no system tray found on the system. exiting. Y no tengo dash ni panel superior
<Luzbelito> probe ya varias posibles soluciones y nada. al menos, he conseguido loguearme en entorno enlightement, y usar la maquina, pero realmente quisiera reparar el unity
<Luzbelito> Alguna idea?
#ubuntu-ar 2014-08-12
<clasico> hola, alguien usa idjc ?  lo instale pero no me conecta
<InjectioN_01> hola buenas
#ubuntu-ar 2015-08-10
<kadiro> hello all, this is an arabic channel for ubuntu?
#ubuntu-ar 2016-08-19
<buenaventurra> buenas chicos o/
